# Lantus Insulin



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

so,

thinking of giving this a go, my question too you all (in process of reading the threads in search too) 
is it worth it and was the gains notable (over gear) and.. how long would you run.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

@swole troll has run this.

I looked into this long and hard, in the short term I decided AAS would give me more.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

lantus (along with deca, test and peptides) did this to me

lol obviously training progression, calories and rest were in the mix too but you get the idea

lantus is the best insulin imo for the following reasons

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/294418-insulinis-it-worth-it/?do=embed

EDIT - just saw you said is it worth it OVER gear

the answer is no and you shouldnt be running it without gear

if its one or the other its gear all day and that goes for any exogenous hormones

EDIT EDIT - hang on you posted in that thread lol

What was wrong with the info i gave you then


----------



## CarrotTop (Mar 15, 2017)

swole troll said:


> lantus (along with deca, test and peptides) did this to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lantus gave you a sick beard bro


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

swole troll said:


> lantus (along with deca, test and peptides) did this to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't mean over gear sorry I mean like 500mg of test - 1g of test or 500 then 30iu insulin those sort of numbers not without gear.

I'm sorry mate I was going through several of the threads! I post so much s**t I forget what I post sometimes.

Thanks for your reply


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Lantus is insulin and yes it works but I wouldn't run it on it's own and would use AAS or hgh at least.

Said this insulin will make you fuller to say the least, but I would also watch the fat intake while using lantus as it's 24h.

Any how I use lantus and novorapid together.


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

ironman1985bcn said:


> Lantus is insulin and yes it works but I wouldn't run it on it's own and would use AAS or hgh at least.
> 
> Said this insulin will make you fuller to say the least, but I would also watch the fat intake while using lantus as it's 24h.
> 
> Any how I use lantus and novorapid together.


 I'm interested to know how your running nova with lantus & your reasons,


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

gymfreak2010 said:


> I'm interested to know how your running nova with lantus & your reasons,


 I run lantus first meal around 10iu along with 5iu novo, and 5 to 10iu novo post workout.

The lantus will make me more efficient absorbing carbs throughout the day and the novo when I need the extra spike at those meals which are when I take the most carbs.

Makes my muscles fuller and I can train like a mad man it seems.... I bloat quite a bit too... 4 weeks on 4 weeks off.


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

ironman1985bcn said:


> I run lantus first meal around 10iu along with 5iu novo, and 5 to 10iu novo post workout.
> 
> The lantus will make me more efficient absorbing carbs throughout the day and the novo when I need the extra spike at those meals which are when I take the most carbs.
> 
> Makes my muscles fuller and I can train like a mad man it seems.... I bloat quite a bit too... 4 weeks on 4 weeks off.


 10iu Lantus seems very moderate from what I've read & been told by users, they dose between 50-70iu PD, but that's running Lantus only mind you.


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

gymfreak2010 said:


> 10iu Lantus seems very moderate from what I've read & been told by users, they dose between 50-70iu PD, but that's running Lantus only mind you.


 50 to 70iu per day is asking for trouble IMO.

I've used 25iu slin between novo and lantus and I think is still on the high side and probably less gets the job done.


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

ironman1985bcn said:


> 50 to 70iu per day is asking for trouble IMO.
> 
> I've used 25iu slin between novo and lantus and I think is still on the high side and probably less gets the job done.


 that's exactly what I thought. but there's a member on here who's ran Lantus 30iu AM & 20iu PM before bed for 4 weeks.

Me personally I would never start insulin that high, I would taper up weekly & assess how I react.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

about 80% of people ive spoken to that run lantus have gone up to 50iu per day but generally most settle to 30-40iu

as in the conversation we had i said that 30iu is the sweet spot and the only need to go higher than that is if youre an absolute monster with a s**t ton of muscle mass and even then upping your slin should be one of the last addressed after gear and growth hormone


----------



## SlinMeister (Feb 21, 2017)

The purpose of using Lantus is to take advantage of the IGF1 spike from it.

Basically what you want is to emulate an HRT regarding insulin.

An average male produces 0.6-1iu*kg of total weight of slin a day.

So if you are a 100kg gentleman you can inject 60-100iu insulin.

Of which 50% will be Lantus 50% Apidra Humalog.

Ofc insulin needs carbs... But remember that also protein will raise blood glucose.

So... Imho it's something you have to bulk with.

So... Regarding AAS, using slin with Test Deca is ok, it's best anabolic for mass but.... The best would be to have also Test Tren and High DHT with HGH and Insulin.

DhT has sinergy with insulin...

So you will end on something like.

Test Tren Mast (dosed high as Tren) HGH Lantus Humalog.

The IGF1 can't be kept high for all the week because your body at a certain point will desensitize, so you will end on 3 days a week of big bolus HGH (6-12iu) together with Lantus and Humalog spread during the day (post so for sure). The other day you can stay on just 4iu or use MK677 with HuperzineA just to have some more HGH in you.

Keep Catapresan for blood pressure and Dyazide for water retanction.

After 3-4 weeks you will stop Slin, Tren and put in orals and Deca (Dbol+Winstrol would be best).

Now after all that interesting pharma orgy you are so so so so BIG,rich, and advanced to run such a cycle?

If you haven't maxed your body on AAS, insulin+hgh (insulin alone is just hydratating muscles) something that you shouldn't even try to touch.

Not to mention that this regimen it's for people that will live for that.

I would give my ass for having the money to stay all year on 10iu Norditropins Ed.


----------

